# Freemax Maxus 200W Kit



## Timwis (20/6/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (20/6/20)

Dual 18650 device that will run with just a single battery!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (20/6/20)

And for those who prefer a single battery option they are simultaneously releasing the Maxus 100W which accommodates either as 21700/20700 or 18650!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

